# Do You Have a Vanity License Plate?



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought this group might get a kick out of seeing my license plate. For years my friends and I have always laughed about the "Cry in the Dark" character that Meryl Streep played. It was the only time I can think of where her accent seemed just off.

When I moved to CA I said I would never have a *vanity* plate - but this one is more like a *comedy* plate.

I also use this as an explanation to those who wonder why I don't have children. Of the human kind, at least!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Hm, never saw the movie. So, I don't get it.

I've also sworn off vanity plates. And managed to stick to my guns, lol. I also refuse to put the "my kid is an honor student" bumper sticker on my car.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

No vanity plates for me either.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

my son has one that we got him for his 17th Bday, but not me. I pay extra to get the Conqer Cancer plates, I figure just a little for the cause, but.......... my plate frame says "I love my Havanese"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay, it took me a minute to realize what it said. I never saw the movie but I finally noticed the "A" on the license plate frame. 
Tritia, you have to read the top of the license plate frame, the plate and the bottom of the frame.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Okay, it took me a minute to realize what it said. I never saw the movie but I finally noticed the "A" on the license plate frame.
> Tritia, you have to read the top of the license plate frame, the plate and the bottom of the frame.


I did. "A Dingo ate my baby". Again..don't get it. Least, not the humor of it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I only know it from the Seinfeld episode, if you know those.

No vanity plate for me, but I hear they are really popular in some places.
I saw one the other day on a Lexus. It simply said "is"


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I guess bad me. We have three!
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

That's hilarious! I love that movie. But, I'm a Meryl Streep fanatic!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Bwahahaha!! I love it.  I know it from the Seinfield episode. It's just another of those funny phases me and my family members throw out to each other all the time.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Redorr said:


> I thought this group might get a kick out of seeing my license plate. For years my friends and I have always laughed about the "Cry in the Dark" character that Meryl Streep played. It was the only time I can think of where her accent seemed just off.
> 
> When I moved to CA I said I would never have a *vanity* plate - but this one is more like a *comedy* plate.
> 
> I also use this as an explanation to those who wonder why I don't have children. Of the human kind, at least!


Ok... that's hilarious!! 
Somehow this has become a family phrase with my hubby and his family.... they say it at random times for no apparent reason and all laugh uncontrollaby. (yes, they are weird... in a nice kind of way.)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

ound: Love it!

I think it's actually, "A dingo stole my baby" and that line has been a source of amusement to DH and I since we saw the movie years ago. We, too, will randomly throw the line out there. For some reason Meryl Streep's delivery was funny rather than tragic.

I don't know why it stuck with us, but it did!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness, now I get it. The line was to have been a terrible happening and it's become an icon for comedy. Oh that's funny.

No, I haven't gone to the vanity plate...yet...but it's fun thinking of them.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Exactly! Here is this tragic true story movie, starring the best actress of all time, and the line has become this comic phrase in people's worlds - a phrase that truly makes no sense. You should see the reactions I get from people on the street who also seem to throw the phrase around for no apparent reason. I like giving folks on the roads a laugh. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Exactly! Here is this tragic true story movie, starring the best actress of all time, and the line has become this comic phrase in people's worlds - a phrase that truly makes no sense. You should see the reactions I get from people on the street who also seem to throw the phrase around for no apparent reason. *I like giving folks on the roads a laugh*. :biggrin1:


And we all know we need more humor on the roads, _especially_ here in LA! ound:


----------

